# CNC plasma cutting table ...



## FOMOGO (May 12, 2020)

Saw this unit advertised https://www.langmuirsystems.com/pro anyone have any experience  with it, or any good alternatives? Price seems good. Thanks, Mike


----------



## C-Bag (May 12, 2020)

FOMOGO said:


> Price seems good.


LOL that's an understatement! I'm not sure even HF  could make one for that, if they did. Admittedly I've not checked into plasma in years but I never saw anything used for less than 10k. Be interesting to see what you find out.


----------



## matthewsx (May 12, 2020)

That's without the plasma torch though, and it won't ship until July.

John


----------



## FOMOGO (May 12, 2020)

I have a Hobart plasma unit already. I will have to see if I can find any reviews on this unit. Mike


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (May 12, 2020)

YES! I know a lot about them. Pass on it, many problems and it'll be a headache. Look for WRIGHT plasma tables. MUCH better machine and many upgrades you can do (same ballpark on $). I considered the langmuir until I went to Vegas and visited with Justin from the fabrication series (youtube) He does some amazing things with his FastCut CNC plasma, gave me a laundry list of issues with this machine. He offered to sell me his for a grand...may still have it if you feel like taking chances!


----------



## FOMOGO (May 13, 2020)

Well, I went ahead and ordered the crossfire pro. Couldn't find anything but positive reviews on the pro model. Got the optional Z axis control. Looked at the Wright model that Guns mentioned above, but it was 2k more for a smaller platform and almost $600 more for shipping. Time will tell how well it will work out, but I'm fairly confident I can improve on anything I'm not happy with design wise, and If I find myself doing production work, which I doubt, I may have to upgrade. I'm sure I'll be cursing the cnc learning curve, but I have to get my feet wet sometime. It won't be shipping until July, so I'll have time to get the new welding shop finished up, and build a venting system for the new plasma table.  Cheers, Mike

A copy of the order for anyone who may be interested.


*Order summary*

 

 

 

 


                              CrossFire PRO CNC Plasma Table × 1

$2,495.00​

 

                              [PRO] Automatic Torch Height Controller × 1

$400.00​

 


 

Discount (MANCRAFTING)*$-100.00*​Subtotal*$2,795.00*​Shipping*$175.00*​
 


Total*$2,970.00 USD*​



 


 *Customer inform*


----------



## Nutfarmer (May 13, 2020)

July is a long time to wait for a new toy.  Please let us know how it works out.


----------



## C-Bag (May 13, 2020)

I'm always trying to research stuff before I make a big leap. I tried looking up crossfire and the Wright and just like you said couldn't find anything bad(which was suspicious) but the Wright seemed to have an inordinate bunch of disgruntled people. Can't wait to see what happens when you get the new machine.

 I thought about going plasma on my thing but because the whole pattern is 1/8" wide it's hard to find an affordable machine that can hold that accurately and it also is cut out of mild steel and it made the steel soft I guess from the heat. Clean up was also going to be a mess so I just gave up and stayed with laser cut.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (May 13, 2020)

@FOMOGO  Man I'm so jealous! If you need any help setting it up, I'm not far from the Springs!


----------



## matthewsx (May 13, 2020)

Hope you didn't pay in advance....

John


----------



## cjtoombs (May 14, 2020)

Just based on the pictures, the linear motion looks like ball bearings on aluminum tube, which is probably fine, but he actuation is with very long leadscrews.  I'm not crazy about unprotected leadscrews in dusty environments, I expect they will probably wear quickly.  Also, when they are that long they tend to whip a bit at higher feedrates, especialy ones with small diameters.  Let us know how it turns out.


----------

